# Wild Camp Shannonbridge, Co. Offaly



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just added this to the database but it may take some time to clear, so if anyone is in the area this is a superb spot to stay. It's on hardstanding in the village beside the river, looking across to the old fort.[/B]Drive behind the Tourist Office down to river at the Bridge* Toilets are clean, modern and free, and shower tokens are available from the tourist office next door. There were signs saying no camping, no caravans, so I checked that it was OK for motorhomes to stay. They said no problem, and told me to fill up if I needed water.
The area is full of history, Clonmacnoise is a few Km away.
Village has shops, cafe and 2 pubs.
Pub next door is Lukers and run by a local farmer who is a real character. The place is 300 years old, and 2 rooms haven't changed at all.
The landlord John is keen to welcome motorhomes, says that if there is ever a lack of space for motorhomes on the riverside he will let them park in the grounds of the pub, just through the gates. If a few motorhomes arive and want to use his BBQ he wil let you, or will light the old open range in the old kitchen if weather is poor (There's still a kettle hooked over it)*


----------

